# Help me out



## manybirds (Aug 1, 2011)

This weekend we purchased a registered hampshire ewe. We have goats but not sheep. I know they can't have copper but is there anything else goats can have and sheep can't and vice versa? Am i right in thinking they live 10-12 years? We feed the goats sweet feed but the people i talked to said u can feed goats sheep food? we feed the goats baking soda can sheep have this to? any thing else i should know? Any info on this particular breed? hampshires are pretty comon rite?


----------



## manybirds (Aug 1, 2011)

she's still alive. still waiting for posts!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 1, 2011)

We have a single ewe in with our goats and I use a goat/sheep pelleted feed and an all stock mineral.  I periodically pull the sheep into the yard and give the goats a copper supplement.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 1, 2011)

I separate my sheep from the goats for feeding.  Sometimes the young goats and lambs will be penned together, and then I'll feed everyone sheep feed and copper bolus the goats.   If you only have 1 sheep, definitely don't let her get any goat feed or mineral. You'll have to separate her.  Sheep can have baking soda, but I never give it to them unless they actually have a problem.  It can mess up the pH in their rumen, and you don't want that.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 1, 2011)

I am almost thinking with one lamba and several goats you would be better off training the lamb to come out of the pen during the feeding and feed her seperate and then put her back in when the goat feed is gone. 

Another option would be to have a nighttime pen for the lamb. pen her up  from evening to morning, feeding her in that pen and feeding the goats when she is penned up. That would even give you a chance to put out a feeder with goat minerals in it and then take it away in the morning before you let the lamb back out. 

Goats really need a lot of selenium and copper to stay healthy, especially if you are doing any breeding with them. Copper is very important in a goats diet to help fight off worm loads. 

I don't beleive there is any other reason to seperate them, other than the copper issue.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 1, 2011)

I meant the lamb should be separated for feeding, not all the time.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok..........maybe i would put the mineral block in the goat pen when the sheep is eating. Is there selenium in a goat mineral block? do sheep need selenium too? She is such a nice little ewe. the guy i got her from said he had got her from a lady who said they where old time hampshires. She breed them for short legs and nice wooly legs and forheads and that some of the newer ones have longer legs and look a little more like suffolks.


----------

